# Ipad wifi utilisé en navigateur gps voiture



## AppleSpirit (31 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Si je possède un Ipad wifi (sans carte sim et donc sans puce gps intégrée), est-il possible de l'utiliser comme navigateur gps voiture en le connectant à mon iPhone 6s ?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2015)

Avec le partage de connexion ?


----------



## AppleSpirit (31 Décembre 2015)

Oui par exemple. Est-ce que ça marcherait ? Mais la connexion internet ne serait pas tellement nécessaire... le but est que l'iPad puisse se localiser via gps.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2015)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Oui par exemple. Est-ce que ça marcherait ? Mais la connexion internet ne serait pas tellement nécessaire... le but est que l'iPad puisse se localiser via gps.



Je doute


----------



## Locke (31 Décembre 2015)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Si je possède un Ipad wifi (sans carte sim et donc sans puce gps intégrée), est-il possible de l'utiliser comme navigateur gps voiture en le connectant à mon iPhone 6s ?


Tu oublies, sans puce GPS, ce n'est même pas la peine même avec le partage de connexion.


----------



## AppleSpirit (31 Décembre 2015)

Il existe un accessoire permettant de procurer une puce gps à l'ipad wifi ?


----------



## Locke (31 Décembre 2015)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Il existe un accessoire permettant de procurer une puce gps à l'ipad wifi ?


Non, tu oublies.


----------

